# Hen losing feathers on her head



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

Wendy, one of my red star hens, is losing feathers on her head. None of my other hens are having any problems. I have seen another one of my hens, Sally, picking on her. They have been raised together with my four other hens since they were all chicks. Any suggestions? Is their any way I can help Wendy?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you have a rooster ?


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

If you have a rooster, it could be that it is from a rooster mating with her and plucking out her head feathers. Also, you may want to check for mites near the head.


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

No, they are all hens


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

If it gets really bad, then take Sally out for about a week, and keep her by herself. At the end of the week, put her back in, and that will kind of reset the pecking order, and she won't be the top gal, and Wendy will be higher on the pecking order.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> If it gets really bad, then take Sally out for about a week, and keep her by herself. At the end of the week, put her back in, and that will kind of reset the pecking order, and she won't be the top gal, and Wendy will be higher on the pecking order.


I have one loosing, but I think that is from the roo, not sure how to help her yet.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

So tired of these wife beaters. Gotta say...


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> So tired of these wife beaters. Gotta say...


I actually cull out males who are hard on their wives. I've gotten to the point now where I have cock birds who can breed their hens without excessive pulling out of feathers or spurring. It took some time, but it can be done.

Gentleness to their wives is a trait I prize, and I breed for it specifically. Cocks can breed successfully without being over-zealous or pullet rapers. Any male or males that gang rape a pullet get immediately removed, and if they do it repeatedly they become dinner.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm waiting for the young ones to grow up. Then if he doesn't shape up, he's gone. Need someone to address the hawks until then....


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I'm waiting for the young ones to grow up. Then if he doesn't shape up, he's gone. Need someone to address the hawks until then....


I am there with you EV.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Jim, thank you for your friendship and support. It's good to know I can say what I think, and someone's got my back.


----------



## jcaravalho (Dec 18, 2012)

i use bantam roosters they are smaller so the don't intimidate my reds started them all as chicks together and blend in new chicks when they are as big as the bantams so they don't feel intimidated either


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

jcaravalho said:


> i use bantam roosters they are smaller so the don't intimidate my reds started them all as chicks together and blend in new chicks when they are as big as the bantams so they don't feel intimidated either


If I weren't breeding, that would be a great plan, if I stop breeding, I may give that a try.


----------

